# Faces at the Psych Ward



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

The look on peoples faces at the psych ward is what I feel like inside.
Megan, a girl with tornado hair has globs of makeup smeared all over her face from weeping. 
A kindhearted manic-depressive insane girl who always spares me cigarettes. 
She probably would have been attractive if her face didn't look like someone took a shit on it and smudged it around.
Kelly tried to kill herself by drinking paint thinner. 
Her eyes sunken shadows bloodshot and ready to burst.
She wore a volcano of agony inside each pupil.
Not sure how much more she can endure.
A mean mexican man stares me down as I walk past his room to get food.
Rage and anger burn in his eyes, I think he wants to eat me.
My face looks normal.
"Why are you here?", someone asks. 
I reply, "Because what I feel like on the inside is what they look like on the outside."


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I like this


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey that's really good!


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> The look on peoples faces at the psych ward is what I feel like inside.
> Megan, a girl with tornado hair has globs of makeup smeared all over her face from weeping.
> A kindhearted manic-depressive insane girl who always spares me cigarettes.
> She probably would have been attractive if her face didn't look like someone took a shit on it and smudged it around.
> ...


Cool









Reminds me of an appointment I had in the youth insanery once upon a time..
I remember a wiry girl rushing past me holding her sunglasses up victoriously as she pushed her way into the room. "I got x-ray vision!" she proclaimed with a big smile. So much energy the room seemed to brighten as she entered.

Sometimes the whole ward - headed by a crowd of skeletal girls - would decide to have a day out, jump out the first floor windows and go to the shopping centre to steal stuff. They'd only leave the one guy behind - he was usually strapped to his bed as soon as he kept on trying to assault the girls.

I was never an in-patient. I don't think it would have done me personally any good seeing regular social rules suspended. It was bad enough seeing my Mom upraise the inpatients as we waited. Holding on to her chair armrests so tight the veins on her hands would stand out. She'd take me aside afterwards, her eyes popping, every muscle tight, Munch's scream seeking eye contact. She'd whisper "but you are not like them" I didn't disagree out loud. Restraint is such a rare blessing


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

pancake said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this one time this I was in a waiting room and this guy just kept talking about stuff... like the timehe got stabbed in new york and had $3000 on him but they only stole $100.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Kenny, I'll say it again, you have a gift for writing. You should put your story on paper, seriously. I love this.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have to say, I was pretty rough looking during my stays in the psych ward. I probably did look how I felt.

I love this though Kenny. It's how I feel now. I look totally normal. Speak mostly normally. Write completely articulately. On the surface, I seem normal but what is happening in front of my eyes and in my mind are anything but normal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> The look on peoples faces at the psych ward is what I feel like inside.
> Megan, a girl with tornado hair has globs of makeup smeared all over her face from weeping.
> A kindhearted manic-depressive insane girl who always spares me cigarettes.
> She probably would have been attractive if her face didn't look like someone took a shit on it and smudged it around.
> ...


WHOAAA!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dreamer* said:


> Kenny, I'll say it again, you have a gift for writing. You should put your story on paper, seriously. I love this.


one day, one day... once i find out what my story is.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah you're great at putting into words the way were all feeling. I find it so annoying how damn calm and normal looking my face is while inside its so completely different no wonder i think my reflection isnt me. Keep Writing!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

dude, that was awesome.


----------

